# hoher Sattel beim Downhill



## detlefd (24. Januar 2011)

ich weiß nicht ob das hierher gehört, aber ich versuchs mal.


warum sind die sättel bei allen downhillfahrern locker 20-25cm ausgefahren?

hab mir grade das dirtTV video von der startpage angeschaut und da ist es mir das erste mal bewusst aufgefallen.

bringt das stabilität oder wozu der kram? ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die jungs im sitzen fahren...



ich hab meinen sattel immer ganz drinne, damit ich genug platz habe beim springen und droppen ohne mir die eier anzuschlagen.
ausgefahren wird die sattelstange nur, wenn ich wieder nachhause strampeln muss über normale schotter- /asphaltwege


----------



## kletteraffe (24. Januar 2011)

Viele brauchen den Kontakt des Sattels an der Schenkelinnenseite bzw. legen den Sattel an um mehr Druck in der Kurve aufzubauen. Außerdem bekommst Du so exaktere Rückmeldung was Dein Bike treibt.

Wenn Du Dir die Vids mal genauer ansiehst, dann sollte Dir auffallen, dass die Körperposition aufm Bike meist so extrem ist, dass der Sattel z.B. bei Steilstücken quasi vor dem Körper arbeitet und somit nicht stört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefd (24. Januar 2011)

ja da sind sie mit dem arsch überm hinterrad um nicht vorn über zu fallen wenn die gabel einfedert


----------



## scylla (24. Januar 2011)

Der Sattel ist ja nicht ganz ausgefahren, so dass man wirklich drauf sitzen könnte, sondern nur in "Mittelposition".

Probier's einfach mal aus 

Den Sattel gerade so weit versenken, dass er eben nicht mehr stört und du schön mit angewinkelten Knien entspannt auf dem Rad stehen kannst. Gibt einfach nochmal einen zusätzlichen Kontaktpunkt, an dem du das Rad bei Bedarf auch noch steuern kannst (mit Oberschenkeldruck). 
Dass du bei einer Landung mit dem Hintern oder anderen Weichteilen auf dem Sattel aufkommst, sollte allerdings nicht passieren... dann lieber ein Stück weiter versenken 

Evtl. auch mal mit der Sattelneigung spielen... je nach Rahmen/Sattel/Vorlieben kann es hilfreich sein, den Sattel nach hinten abzukippen.


----------



## jan84 (24. Januar 2011)

Außerdem kannst mit nem "möglichst hohen", so dass er eben nichtmehr stört, Sattel auch noch besser treten wenns mal "flacher" wird. Wie hoch die Höhe ist ist natürlich Streckenabhängig. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## chrizelot (25. Januar 2011)

Ich bin eigentlich auch immer mit einer ganz eingefahrenen Sattelstütze unterwegs, möchte das jetzt aber ändern, weil man sonst eben keinen Kontakt Oberschenkel/Sattel in Kurven herstellen kann, der angeblich ja viel Stabilität erzeugen kann.

Habe aber irgendwie ein ganz ungutes Gefühl, wenn der Sattel so in Mittelposition ist, weil mich der Sattel irgendwie stört. Hoffe das ist Gewohnheitssache...und keine all zu falsche Position auf dem Bike. 

Mir ist aber auch aufgefallen, dass der Sattel nicht in jeder Kurve den Oberschenkel berührt, wie in vielen Lehrbüchern angegeben. 
Kann das nicht sowieso nur dann wirklich funktionieren, wenn man das Bike mehr reinlehnt als den Körper? Sonst bekommt man ja keinen Kontakt? Eventuell noch durch das in die Kurve drehen des Körpers..hmm....ist gerade eines meiner größten Rätsel, wie ihr seht ;-)


----------



## snoopz (26. Januar 2011)

chrizelot schrieb:


> Kann das nicht sowieso nur dann wirklich funktionieren, wenn man das Bike mehr reinlehnt als den Körper? Sonst bekommt man ja keinen Kontakt?



Nennt sich "Drücktechnik" und wird von den meisten Lehrbüchern und Fahrtechnikkursen gelehrt und propagiert. Ich selbst habe damit so meine Schwierigkeiten nach zehn Jahren Rennrad und sehe auch noch nicht so ganz ein, wie mir mehr reinlehnen des Rades mehr Grip geben kann, aber anscheinend ist es im Gelände (mit Stollenreifen natürlich) so. Von daher sollte man versuchen, sich das anzugewöhnen, denke ich.


----------



## detlefd (26. Januar 2011)

diese drücktechnik kenne ich vom supermoto fahren, dort bringe ich druck auf die äußere fußraste und mit dem innenschenkel auf die sitzbank (linkes bein in der linkskurve komplett entlastet).

das hilft hauptsächlich in äußerst engen, schnellen kurven wo keine zeit bleibt sich mit dem gesamten körper reinzulegen, weil man zu schwerfällig wieder "raus" kommt.



mittlerweile kann ich mir das ganz gut beim downhill vorstellen, auch mit dem höheren sattel... wenn ich bei gelegenheit mal ein schönes fully ausprobieren kann werd ich ichs mal ausprobiern.


----------



## chrizelot (26. Januar 2011)

snoopz schrieb:


> und sehe auch noch nicht so ganz ein, wie mir mehr reinlehnen des Rades mehr Grip geben kann, aber anscheinend ist es im Gelände (mit Stollenreifen natürlich) so.


 
Stollenreifen gleichen den mangelnden grip gegenüber dem asphalt aus ;-)

Wenn man das Bike reinlehnt, und den rechten Fuß unten hat, ist man ja schon viel mehr "tiefergelegt", sprich niedriger schwerpunkt...ist stabiler, siehe auch rennautos? und der reifen bekommt an der seite, wo er ausbrechen kann, ja auch mehr anpressdruck durch das kurvenäußere bein....´

reinlehnen wird ja auch etwas mit kurvengeschwindigkeit und radius zusammenhängen...je enger und schneller, desto mehr fliehkräfte treten nach außen hin auf, da kann man gar net gerade reinfahrn, ohne "umzukippen"..und durch das reinlehnen fährt das bike ja auch erst die kurve, lenken tut man ka nicht wirklich mit dem vorderrad

PS: Alles durch Lesen angeeigneter Glaube, kein 100%iges Wissen ;-)


----------



## Hopi (26. Januar 2011)

Das muss jeder für sich selbst rausfinden was er mag, aber der Hauptgrund warum man es macht wurde ja schon beschrieben. Das auf den Sattel knallen beim Landen passiert eigentlich recht selten. Wenn man aber mal den Kontakt zum Pedal verliert, ist ein hoher Sattel praktisch, weil man auf dem Sattel landet und sich selbst ganz gut abfangen kann. 

Man sollte halt darauf achten, dass man den Schwerpunkt immer noch sehr schnell hinter den Sattle bekommen kann ohne am Sattel hängen zu bleiben.


----------



## flyingscot (26. Januar 2011)

Ich hab dazu so meine eigene Theorie zum erhöhten Grip beim Drücken:

Der Grip wird dadurch erhöht, dass die Reifenauflagefläche durch das s.g. Drücken länglicher wird (Die Fläche bleibt ja etwa gleich, da sie nur vom Gewicht und von der Fliehkraft abhängt). Wenn die Auflagefläche länglicher wird, greifen mehr der meist längeren und stabileren Seitenstollen in den Boden. Auch ist der Grenzbereich dann einfacher zu kontrollieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (26. Januar 2011)

Dann will ich meinen Senf auch dazu geben:

Ich hab jetzt über den Winter auch die Sattelposition um locker 5-7 cm erhöhtw was wirklich nochmal mehr sicherheit beim fahren bringt. Und in Steinfeldern lass ich die Beine dem hinterbau folgen, also "entkoppele" sie vom restliche körper... finde ich persönlich sehr sicher!


----------



## Xexano (27. Januar 2011)

Naja, es gibt halt einem Sicherheit, wenn man das Bike bei bestimmten Aktionen am Oberschenkel oder am Knie spürt. Aber vorsicht: Bei solch einer Aktion kriegt man ganz schnell blaue Flecken an der Innenseite des Beins. 

Manchmal ist es besser, den Sattel ganz unten zu lassen!


----------



## Norman. (27. Januar 2011)

Bei meinem Bike bin ich aber auch gezwungen, den Sattel weiter raus zu ziehen, weil es sonst beim einfedern am Hinterrad schrabbt


----------



## DerMolch (27. Januar 2011)

..ich kann mit sattel ganz unten überhaupt nicht fahren. bei mir ist er immer ca 10cm abgesenkt. ich denke es ist aber auch gewohnheit...


----------



## detlefd (28. Januar 2011)

schön dass sich so viele am sattelthema beteiligen ^^


aber wir reden hier nur von fullys oder?

bei einem hardtail hoppelt es doch hinten viel zu sehr um mit sattel+innenschenkel stabilität aufbauen zu können


----------



## Capic Biker (28. Januar 2011)

Ich hab den Sattel bei meinen DH´lern immer tief weil dan klappen die Wipps besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennifer (22. Februar 2011)

yuhu, ich sag jetzt auch mal was.
die sattelstützen variieren von trail zu trail, nich wahr jungs????hihihi.
je nach trail..in den alten earth teilen, bzw zu voullaz zeiten sieht man in manchen rennläufen ganz krass, wie hoch die sättel rausragten .jajaja, sagt mal was anderes, wer kann mir locations in france empfehlen? (ausser alpe d´huez, pra lops, sergount usw).
also ich meine so spots wie val di sole oder champery, verbier...so in die richtung. merci

lg jenny


----------



## FlamingMoe (22. Februar 2011)

Jennifer schrieb:


> zu voullaz zeiten





du meinst doch nicht etwa....die downhill-Legende...? Den französischen Helden des bikesports mit dem nur schwer zu buchstabierenden Namen....? Falls ja, er hat es verdient dass du mal google bemühst, um zu sehen, wie sein ehrenhafter Nachname korrekt geschrieben wird! Das ist ja eine Schande hier! Um Gottes Willen, wo kommen wir denn da hin?! WIR SIND HIER DOCH NICHT IN DER KLOAKE!!!





Ein bisschen klug*******n hat mir noch nie geschadet, hehe 

Und um noch etwas produktives zum Thema beizutragen:
Ich habs auch mal mit dem hohen Sattel probiert und ich komm damit nicht klar! In erster Linie deshalb nicht, weil die Außenkanten des Sattels permanent gegen die Oberschenkel geschlagen sind bei Kurvenfahrt und bei der Vorwärts- und Rückwärtsbewegung des Körpers über dem bike schön am Oberschenkel gerieben haben. Nach der dritten Abfahrt wars nicht mehr auszuhalten und am Ende des Tages hatte ich wunderschöne blaugelbe Flecken auf der Innenseite der Oberschenkel und die Haut war schön wundgerieben. Fühlt sich sehr unangenehm an während dem Fahren find ich!


----------



## Streckenchef (22. Februar 2011)

ich hab mir mal sagen lassen dass das mit dem Drücken folgenden Grund haben soll:
vergleicht man einen Motoradfahrer mit einem Fahrradfahrer beim Kurvenfahren, fällt einem auf, dass die Motoradfahrer auf der Kurveninnenseite "vom Motorad runterhängt".
Die Mtbler machens genau andersum.Nur das Bike fährt um die Kurve.
Das hängt abgeblich mit Masseträgheiten zusammen. Es ist einfacher nur die kleinere Masse in die Kurve zu zwängen (Fahrer beim Moto, Bike beim Fahrad) als beides bzw die größere.
keine Ahnung obs stimmt, aber is ja ne interessante Theorie...


----------



## Onze80 (22. Februar 2011)

Streckenchef schrieb:


> keine Ahnung obs stimmt, aber is ja ne interessante Theorie...



... an der auch was dran sein könnte:

Probier mal ein laufrad mit beiden Händen links und rechts zu halten und dann schnell die Achse zu kippen. Danach probier das selbe, während sich das Laufrad schnell dreht... es ist deutlich mehr Kraft nötig!
Beim Motorrad wirds noch mal deutlich schwerer, da
a) die "Laufräder" mehr Masse haben
b) deutlich höhere Geschwindigkeiten gefahren werden

Aus dem selben Grund wird auch ein Kreisel stabilisiert und er kippt nicht, solange er sich dreht.

Ob es wirklich der einzige Grund ist, warum sich die Kurventechnik in der Praxis unterscheidet, lasse ich mal dahin gestellt...


----------



## Streckenchef (23. Februar 2011)

das Experiment wird noch eindruckvoller, wenn man ein Laufrad an der Achse mittels zweier Schnüre aufhäng, es andreht und dann eine Schnur durchschneidet... probierts aus


----------



## snoopz (23. Februar 2011)

Interessant ist dann aber, daß Rennradfahrer sich immer komplett reinlehnen. Nur biker drücken die Kiste runter. Nach weiterer Überlegung bin ich geneigt zu sagen, daß das an den viel engeren Kurvenradien liegt, die Biker fahren. Die Schulterstollen haben sicher auch ihren Anteil, besonders im CC, wo zum Teil die Reifen in der Mitte mehr oder weniger Slicks sind. Und natürlich darf man die Bäume nicht vergessen, die immer dann im Weg sind, wenn man es am wenigsten brauchen kann.

Übrigens: In meinem Motorradlehrbuch stand immer, daß man sich mit der Kiste reinlehnen oder auch drücken soll, niemals weiter reinlehnen als das Motorrad. Das gilt natürlich nur für die Straße, im Rennbetrieb ist das was anderes.


----------



## scylla (23. Februar 2011)

Ein Rennradfahrer bewegt sich üblicherweise auf Asphalt (hart und fest), während ein Mountainbiker zumindest der Theorie nach  eher auf unbefestigtem Untergrund unterwegs sein sollte...


----------



## detlefd (23. Februar 2011)

durch die "drück"-technik ist man schneller wieder aufrecht und kann kurvenkombinationen schneller fahren, wenn man mit dem ganzen gewicht/körper drin hängt ist man längst nicht so agil, als beim drücken.

fuß raus, kiste runter und arsch seitlich + druck auf das äußere pedal führen zu massig grip und einem senkrechten oberkörper, womit man schnell die richtung ändern kann


vorbilder: MX und Supermoto


----------



## k.nickl (23. Februar 2011)

Onze80 schrieb:


> Probier mal ein laufrad mit beiden Händen links und rechts zu halten und dann schnell die Achse zu kippen.


Die Drehimpulserhaltung lässt sich am Besten mit dem Laufrad auf einem Drehstuhl darstellen und erklärt warum man bei (langen) Linkskurven vorzugsweise rechts reinlenkt (und umgekehrt) 

Und O.T: 
Mein Sattel ist auf der Höhe dass ich den gegenüberliegenden Oberschenkel des Beines ab"legen" kann dass ich durchstrecke: sieht bei Meister Blinki ca. so aus:





Erwies sich als die im Mittel komfortabelste Höhe mit dem größten Bewegungsfreiraum am Bike.


----------



## pratt (23. Februar 2011)

Ich denke es liegt an der Geschwindigkeit, in ganz schnellen Wald-Kurven, legt man sich auch richtig mit dem MTB rein.
Und mit dem Motorrad, könnte man es in langsamen Kurven auch anders machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (23. Februar 2011)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Mein Sattel ist auf der Höhe dass ich den gegenüberliegenden Oberschenkel des Beines ab"legen" kann dass ich durchstrecke.
> Erwies sich als die im Mittel komfortabelste Höhe mit dem größten Bewegungsfreiraum am Bike.



so OT ist das garnich... die idee is nich schlecht, wird ma ausprobiert.


----------



## Marc B (2. März 2011)

Ich teste jetzt auch mal die etwas höhere Sattelposition aus - fühlt sich erstmal ungewohnt an.


----------



## oBATMANo (4. März 2011)

Ist einfach Gewohnheit.
Mit einem höherem Sattel erhält man mehr Rückmeldung vom Radl und man hat einen weiteren Kontaktpunkt um aufs Radl einzuwirken. 
Wurde aber eh schon geschrieben.
Zum Vergleich mal Sattel samt Sattelstütze rausziehen.
Dann spürt man den Unterschied recht schnell.

Macht sich aber eher nur bei extremerer Fahrweise bemerkbar.
Ob man nun ne kurze Steilstufe mit niedrigem oder höherem Sattel runterrollt ist wurscht und für die Leute, die sich dabei halb aufs Hinterrad setzten eher hinderlich.
Wobei es vielleicht manchen von dieser Toilettenhaltung abhalten könnte


----------



## Deleted 132705 (4. März 2011)

batman, das beschriebene habe ich mal aus fun ausprobiert, allerdings als "extrem". hatte damals an meinem san andreas den sitzdom entfernt und bin so mal fahren gegangen. war schon recht lustig, aber effektiv schnell fahren ist mit sowas nicht mehr drin.

wenn man die "toilettenhaltung" mal drin hat ist es teils echt schwierig das wieder wegzubekommen. ich oute mich mal damit das ich (durch die recht steilen winkel meines damaligen rades) auch gerne weit hinterm sattel gewesen bin. mit dem neuen rahmen ist eine viel zentralere fahrerposition möglich. jedoch der weg dorthin beginnt im kopf, sprich es benötigt eine gewisse überwindung.


----------



## oBATMANo (4. März 2011)

Man muss natürlich auch immer unterscheiden welcher Fahrer auf welchem Radl sitzt.
Ein XC Radler mit XC Radl hat sicher anderer Präferenzen als nen DHler.
XCler will das Steilstück möglichst kontrolliert runterkommen und fürn DHler ists einfach nen Hindernis vor der nächsten Kurve.

Auf Grund der extremen Unterschiede in Geometrie und Federung ist mit einem DH oder auch Enduro Radl eine ganz andere Fahrweise als mit einem XC Radl möglich.
Mittlerweile haben gute Enduro Räder ja die Geometrie von DHrädern von vor 2-3 Jahren und DH Räder sind nochmal deutlich extremer geworden.
Tretlagerhöhe von 340 mm bei 20 cm FW, >1200 mm Radstand und 62-63° Lenkwinkel sind nichts Außergewöhnliches mehr an einem DHradl.
Und die Geometrie macht weit mehr aus als 2 cm mehr oder weniger Federweg.


----------



## Marc B (4. März 2011)

Klappt super bei mir  Mit der Forca-Variostütze (80mm Hub) kommt der Sattel ja nicht ganz runter, sondern eher so wie bei den Downhillern und es fährt sich super.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Norman. (4. März 2011)

Bei mir ist der Sattel so eingestellt, dass ich noch zwischen Schritt und Sattel ca. 5-10cm Freiheit habe. Ich denke dass es so 7cm sind.


----------



## LB-Biker (4. März 2011)

Ich kann mit hohem Sattel nicht DH fahren, geht mal garnicht.
Ich bin eh immer mit einem Hardtrail unterwegs und da gefällt mir die Geo (sehr tiefer Sattel) sehr gut.
Es macht natürlich einen Unterschied ob HT oder Fully, beim HT muss ich Sprünge aktiv mit den Beinen (in die Hocke gehen) kompensieren, da KANN man (ich zumindest) nicht mit hohem Sattel heizen .


----------

